# My ‘67 gto project



## mike209 (Jan 2, 2021)

I started working on my car over a year ago, car was so far gone most people probably wouldn’t even think about saving it but I decided to give it a shot, it is seriously overwhelming at times considering I have never worked on the car before, I am just taking it easy and doing research on literally every single thing before I start working on it. I just finished repairing the body and wanted to share some pictures from when I started......























































.....and most recent pictures where the body is ready to go back on the new chassis


----------



## Joes1966GTO (Apr 27, 2020)

Amazing work, Mike! Keep it up.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Da


mike209 said:


> I started working on my car over a year ago, car was so far gone most people probably wouldn’t even think about saving it but I decided to give it a shot, it is seriously overwhelming at times considering I have never worked on the car before, I am just taking it easy and doing research on literally every single thing before I start working on it. I just finished repairing the body and wanted to share some pictures from when I started......
> 
> 
> View attachment 139487
> ...


Da## way to go. I did a camaro once, people thought I was crazy but it was not that bad. Good for you.


----------



## 1967pontiac400 (Dec 10, 2020)

Wow, that's looking great! What is your chassis set-up with those big rears?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

WOW, great work!


----------



## mike209 (Jan 2, 2021)

1967pontiac400 said:


> Wow, that's looking great! What is your chassis set-up with those big rears?


That is Schwartz Performance chassis, wheels are 335/30/18 and 265/35/18 front


----------



## Researcher (Jun 29, 2020)

Nice work. You should be proud to have saved a car like that.


----------



## sw48076 (Jan 6, 2020)

Hats off to you!


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

How in hell did that car rust out from the top down like that, I’m from NH so I’m used to them going the other way, much easier to repair too. 
Hell of a job Mike!!


----------



## mike209 (Jan 2, 2021)

Gtowally said:


> How in hell did that car rust out from the top down like that, I’m from NH so I’m used to them going the other way, much easier to repair too.
> Hell of a job Mike!!


Previous owner parked it in some heavy bushes in New Jersey, taped all the gaps thinking it will keep the moisture out and left it there for 20 years, this was rust free car from Texas when he got it, 
Thank you all for good words


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

mike209 said:


> I started working on my car over a year ago, car was so far gone most people probably wouldn’t even think about saving it but I decided to give it a shot, it is seriously overwhelming at times considering I have never worked on the car before, I am just taking it easy and doing research on literally every single thing before I start working on it. I just finished repairing the body and wanted to share some pictures from when I started......
> 
> 
> View attachment 139487
> ...


were you able to save the VIN? But wow! I had to show my wife, see honey mines not that bad. 
Keep the pics coming should be an awesome buggy.


----------



## mike209 (Jan 2, 2021)

Droach6498 said:


> were you able to save the VIN? But wow! I had to show my wife, see honey mines not that bad.
> Keep the pics coming should be an awesome buggy.


Yes, vin was ok, rockers were also unusually solid without spec of rust, looks like they were zinc plated.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Do you have an estimated amount? Of total rebuild. Just vurious. What did you pay for it originally. Cant wait to see engine


----------



## mike209 (Jan 2, 2021)

Droach6498 said:


> Do you have an estimated amount? Of total rebuild. Just vurious. What did you pay for it originally. Cant wait to see engine


I overpaid for the car but it doesn't matter, I am having a great time building it, 
few more funny pictures, so you all feel better about your project cars


----------



## biker1052 (Jan 4, 2019)

mike209 said:


> I started working on my car over a year ago, car was so far gone most people probably wouldn’t even think about saving it but I decided to give it a shot, it is seriously overwhelming at times considering I have never worked on the car before, I am just taking it easy and doing research on literally every single thing before I start working on it. I just finished repairing the body and wanted to share some pictures from when I started......
> 
> 
> View attachment 139487
> ...





mike209 said:


> I started working on my car over a year ago, car was so far gone most people probably wouldn’t even think about saving it but I decided to give it a shot, it is seriously overwhelming at times considering I have never worked on the car before, I am just taking it easy and doing research on literally every single thing before I start working on it. I just finished repairing the body and wanted to share some pictures from when I started......
> 
> 
> View attachment 139487
> ...


Great job. I've seen professional shops that couldn't get that much done in a year.


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

Awesome work Mike! You given me renewed inspiration for my ’67, which is almost as bad as yours was. Nearly everything on mine was rusted out except the roof, doors and front bumper. 

I started on mine over a year ago, too, but I’m a novice with limited welding skill and doing it in my spare time. I’ve just replaced the LH sail panel support and rear roof support/upper window channel with some parts from Frank’s in CA. 

Where did you get the clean windshield channels and dash panel?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

CDub67 said:


> Awesome work Mike! You given me renewed inspiration for my ’67, which is almost as bad as yours was. Nearly everything on mine was rusted out except the roof, doors and front bumper.
> 
> I started on mine over a year ago, too, but I’m a novice with limited welding skill and doing it in my spare time. I’ve just replaced the LH sail panel support and rear roof support/upper window channel with some parts from Frank’s in CA.
> 
> ...



Check this out, I got pieces for my '68 front windshield. Have not tackled the job, just have the parts ready. Probably will need the rear window parts as well once I remove the window.









1964-1972 LeMans/GTO


1964-1972 LeMans - GTO




www.rustreplace.com


----------



## mike209 (Jan 2, 2021)

CDub67 said:


> Awesome work Mike! You given me renewed inspiration for my ’67, which is almost as bad as yours was. Nearly everything on mine was rusted out except the roof, doors and front bumper.
> 
> I started on mine over a year ago, too, but I’m a novice with limited welding skill and doing it in my spare time. I’ve just replaced the LH sail panel support and rear roof support/upper window channel with some parts from Frank’s in CA.
> 
> Where did you get the clean windshield channels and dash panel?



ok, you win with the dash  I work on my car in spare time also, 10 - 15 hrs/week,
you can get the aftermarket windshield channel, I got mine from AMD but looks like you need a little more than that, the support for the channel looks gone,
I fabricated top of my dash myself using English wheel, shrinker and stretcher, I think it was four pieces welded together


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

PontiacJim said:


> Check this out, I got pieces for my '68 front windshield. Have not tackled the job, just have the parts ready. Probably will need the rear window parts as well once I remove the window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

mike209 said:


> ok, you win with the dash  I work on my car in spare time also, 10 - 15 hrs/week,
> you can get the aftermarket windshield channel, I got mine from AMD but looks like you need a little more than that, the support for the channel looks gone,
> I fabricated top of my dash myself using English wheel, shrinker and stretcher, I think it was four pieces welded together
> 
> ...


Mike – so cool. I would love to learn how to use those machines. When I watch shows like Iron Resurrection, I’m always fascinated by the fabrication aspect of it. I have no idea how I’m going to repair my dash.

Did you fabricate everything? It looks like your replacement LH sail panel support is brand new.

It sounds like we spend about the same amount of time per week on our projects, but the skill levels are light years apart. So maybe I’ll reach where you’re at in another couple of years!😆


----------



## mike209 (Jan 2, 2021)

CDub67 said:


> Mike – so cool. I would love to learn how to use those machines. When I watch shows like Iron Resurrection, I’m always fascinated by the fabrication aspect of it. I have no idea how I’m going to repair my dash.
> 
> Did you fabricate everything? It looks like your replacement LH sail panel support is brand new.
> 
> It sounds like we spend about the same amount of time per week on our projects, but the skill levels are light years apart. So maybe I’ll reach where you’re at in another couple of years!😆


Both sail panel supports are original pieces I cut out of 67 lemans someone was parting out on craigslist, this saved me a lot of fabricating.


----------



## mike209 (Jan 2, 2021)

I finally found some time to share the progress of my build, I am currently working overtime setting up doors and fenders, both aftermarket so its a serious challenge, nothing was fitting right, not even headlight bezels, what a pain not to mention all the time that goes into it.


----------



## 1967pontiac400 (Dec 10, 2020)

Looking great!


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Nice work. I hope I show that kind of patience when it comes time for fitting panels..It centainly makes a world of difference.


----------



## mike209 (Jan 2, 2021)

UPDATE:
I am finally done with fabricating, somewhere in the process I decided to clean up bumper gaps, many hours into this job alone but I hope it will be worth it in the end. Car is currently at the body shop for paint, time to recharge my batteries after two years of working on this project.


----------

